
Why I Don't Want to Live in Silicon Valley - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2018/12/18/silicon-valley-criticism.html
======
mmmrk
I find this a fascinating foreigner's view on something that you hear little
about otherwise.

The paragraph about not being able to joke about certain "categories of
people" is somewhat... questionable though (i.e. I don't understand why people
feel the need to joke about them).

